# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  الجو بارد تعالي تدفي بأروع (خبز محلا )تراثي بالخطوات المصورة من مطبخ شوكلاتة

## شكولاتةuae

*صباح الخير عزيزاتي وبعد ما وصلت الردود في الموضوع القديم إلى أكثر من (300 رد) ووصلت الزيارات لاكثر من 20.000 وبعد بسبب إختفاء الصور في الموضوع القديم حبيت أنزل موضوع ثاني عن الطريقة التقليدية الصحيحة لخبز المحلا الإماراتي والي لاحظت إني كل انواع خبز المحلا الي في مشاركات الأخوات بالإضافة إلى مواضيع الانترنت عامة تحتوي المقادير الصحيحة ولكن طريقة التطبيق ليست لخبز المحلا والي يتميز بأنه خفيف جد ومش سميك ويسونه من عجينة شبه سائلة .




المقادير
جيلة طحين (قوطي السميد الاحمر) والي هو عبارة عن نص كيلو تقريبا
بيضة
شوية زعفران
شوية هيل مطحون
ملعقتين حليب بودرة
معلقة صغيرة مليانة كركم.
وفنجان سكر
وماء حوالي لتر











ننخل المواد الجافة ونظيف البيض في وعاء يكون كبير ويتسع لجميع المكونات





نبدا نعجن أخواتي بس ملاحظة هذا الخبز محتاج إلى التأني يعني ما نضيف الماء ونعجن وبتلاحظون في الخطوات التالية مراحل تكون العجينة. نضيف الماء حوالي الكوب ونعجن وراح تتكون عجينة لزجة وثقيلة مثل الصورة

ونضيف نص كوب ماء ونقلب مرة ثانية








خواتي هذي الحركة تخلي حبيبات الطحين تذوب نهائي في الخليط ونكرر هذي العملية كذا مرة وهي طريقة جدا قديمة ويعرفونها كل الناس الي يسون المحلا بالطريقة التراثية الصحيحة




وهذا راح يكون شكلها بعد مرور فترة وبعد ما خذت ¾ كمية الماء





وهذا شكله بعد الاستمرار في الخلط.






لاحظو أخواتي القوام الغليظ للخليط ، والجميل انه لا يحتوي على كتل أو حبيبات دقيق


يتبع أحبتي
 *

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## شكولاتةuae

*وهذي بعد إضافة الربع الأخير من كميه الماء لاحظو أخواتي وهذا هو القوام المطلوب لخبز الخمير







نترك الخليط حتى يرتاح لمدة لاتقل عن الساعة .






المواد اللازمة لخبز المحلا





طابي مخصص لخبز المحلا لان بنحتاج نمسح بكمية زيت لذلك لا ينفع طابي خبز الرقاق لانه يكون ناشف ولا تستغربون أخواتي من شكل الطابي لانه الوالدة تسوي عليه المحلا من لما كنت أنا صغيرة والحين أنا أسوي عليه .





الأدوات من اليمين لليسار ملعقة مسطحة وطويلة لقلب الخبز – مغرفة طعام لغرف الخليط – ملقط طويل للمساعدة في قلب الخبز – مسطرة خشب لفرد العيجن على الطالبي – لاحظوا خوصة النخل الأخيرة وهي الاداة المستخدمة قديماً في فرد هذا النوع من الخبز





الآن بسم الله نبدا وباستخدام المغرفة سكب كمية من العجين على الطابي الذي نكون قد سخناه مسبقا وبالإضافة إلى مسحة بكمية جيدة من الزيت 






بإستخدام المسطرة الخشب أو الخوصة نقوم ببسط الخليط على كامل سطح الطالب بهذه الطريقة 






لاحظو أخواتي 





وهذا شكلة مباشرة بعد الانتهاء من توزيعها على الطابي 



يتبع أحبتي*

----------


## شكولاتةuae

*
وبما انه خبز رقيق على طول يستوي ما ياخذ وقت لاحظوا حبيباتي كيف ما يلزق ونحاول نخوز الأطراف عن الطابي.






وهذا شكله بعد خمس دقائق 





وهذا بعد سبع دقائق ويكون جاهز للقلب لاحظوا حبيباتي كيف الأطراف محمره.





وطريقة القلب هي أني نحط الملعقة الكبيرة المسطح تحت الخبزة ونوصلها لحد النص 





وبعدين نقلبها بهذه الطريقة 





وهذا شكلها بعد القلب لاحظو كيف النقاط الحمراء وعلى فكرة خبز المحلا ما يحمر أكثر عن جذة مهما خليته على الضو والسبب أني معظم العجينة ماء.






والطريقة التقليدة للف الخبز المحلا وهي تطوينها بالنص بهذه الطريقة 






وبعدين مرة ثانية بالنص وراح تحصلين على شكل مثلث وهذه الشكل التقليدي 






لاحظوا اخواتي العزيزات الطبقات بعد طوي المحلا إلى مثلث كيف هشة وخفيفة.





ونحطها في حرارة واذا بغينا الخبز طري نغطي الحرارة وإذا نباه مقرمش نخليها مفتوحة .





وهذي صورة ثانية 
*



*تابعوا جديدي مع محبتي / شيف شوكلاتة*

----------


## Alnoon

Yaaaaay awl parkin =p
Tslm ur hand '3naaty ^^
Shklh ltheeeth
y36eech al3afyh =)

----------


## !baby_face!

يعطيييج العآآآفيه ,,~

شكله مشهي بصرآآحة 

تسلم إيدج شوكلاته ^^

----------


## ameera2020

الله يعطيج العافيه 
حبوبه صورة الطابي مب واضحه

----------


## سوارة

يممممممممممممممممممممممي

----------


## برق لمع

يمي تسلم الايادي

----------


## StranG LOovE

مشكوره مره ثانيه

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

امم عجيب تسلم ايدج رهيييب

----------


## ثنوي

تسلم ايدج
شوكولاته

----------


## عذاري العين

شكله مشهي ,,,
من وين نقدر نحصل ع الطابي ,؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## رمله

مممممم الله يسامحج شهيتيني هههههههه
تسلم ايدج حبيبتي
ونتريا يديدج

----------


## راعية الزعفرا

لذيذ مشكورة اختي

----------


## حلوه مرت

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## بنت_أبوظبي

الف شكر ابدااع

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

هذا الخبز الي يعقدني مب راضي يضبط عندي

----------


## bint1uae

يميييي يميييييييييي ماشاء الله شكله خبااال ^___^

تسلم ايديج

----------


## Smart^^

موفقه الغاليه

----------


## شانيل82

يعطيج العافية على الخبز

----------


## ♥вάявyά

ثاااااانكس يالغلا ^^

----------


## L O L O

لاززم اجربه لاااازم 


يسلموو حياتي يا مبدعه

----------


## عموري

تسلم ايدج

----------


## إيمان العلي

تسلم إيدج ويعطيج العافية

----------


## ام عبود وسلوم

ما شاء الله عليج

وربي يعطيج العافية

----------


## [ أم حمد ]

[ مآ شآء الله ، ربي يوفقج أختي ]

----------


## ام كايد111

شفت موضوعج لخبز المحلا ماقصرت مشكوووره بس يوم جيت بسوي انت ما ذكرت شو 
نوع الطحين ممكن تذكرينه
وبسالج ممكن نحط عليه جبن او بيض وهو عالطابي ولا لما نخلص الكميه نسوي له جبن شو رايج 

وخبز الرقاق الحمد الله سويت طريقتج ظبط معاي ماقصرت بس كان يلصق شوي 

يستوي ادهن الطابي في الرقاق ولا ماينفع 
والطابي لازم يكون بس للرقاق مايستوي اسوي عليه اي شي ثاني يعني واحد خاص للرقاق 
الي عندي اسوي عليه كل شي 

وشو رايج اي نوع طابي احسسن الاسود والا الحديد انا عندي الحديد 


اسفه كثرت الاسئله بس حبيت استفديت من خبرتج يالغاليه 

الله يوفقج وين ماكنت

----------


## أصيله*

ياحلاته اليوم تفطرت عليه

----------


## ام مريوم 444

تسلم ايدج شوكولاته والله شكله يشهي ومتقن 
بس ما فهمت ترا ما مكتوب لا طحين ولا خميرة كيف 
الي فهمت المقادير تكتب

----------


## مارشمللو

تسلم إيدك

----------


## الامل88

تسلم الايادي

----------


## سراب الليل77

انشالله
بجرب بشوف كيف
بتطلع عندي

----------


## بوح الشعراء

روعة تسلم يدك

----------


## امل السورية

يسلموووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## شما الهاجري



----------


## الايمــــان

يشبه الكريب

----------


## moramor

تسلم الايادي ماشاء الله تبارك الله عليك يالغالية جاري التفيذ بإذن الله

----------


## ليندااااا

يعطيج العافية الغلا

----------


## مرت حمادوه

رووووووووووووووووووعه ماشاءالله

----------


## مريم الفهد

تسلم ايدج احتي

----------


## ام كايد111

ياخوااااتي حد يقولنا شو نوع الطحين الي استخدمته واكووون شاكره لكم

----------


## kawkawii

يميييييي 
ودي حد بروفاشنال يسويه لي جدامي 
مالي في سوالف هالطوابي للأسف لحد الحين

----------


## مكيااجي

يم يم تسلم ايدج

----------


## أم حمامه

ماشالله عليج

----------


## سلمى الحميري

حلاته ما شاء الله 
الله يعطيج العافية أختي

----------


## maryam84

يزاج الله خير 

وتسلم الايادي

----------


## روح بابا زايد

الصور مب واضحه

----------

